
Ask HN: I love Nethack. Are there other great terminal games? - tripngroove
For bonus points, post your favorite Nethack hack!<p>Example: Polymorph into a Xorn for easy shoplifting.
======
lepht
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/ski/>

Ski is a super addictive SkiFree-like game for Terminal.

------
Falcor
The SLASHEM variant of Nethack has a lot of added awesomeness - rolling a
Doppelganger monk is particularly rockin'.

------
throw_away
people seem to like dwarf fortress (<http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/>). I
do not get it, though.

------
zephyrfalcon
We should write some...

------
jacquesm
hunt the wumpus ;)

the infocom stuff.

hhgttg and others.

